# Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]



## TagForce5 (27. April 2015)

*Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir letztens das beQuiet Silent Base 800 geholt. Dazu das ASUS Maximus VII Ranger mit einem i7 4790k. Nun möchte ich meine erste Wasserkühlung mal kaufen/testen.
Ich habe zwar auf der Seite von beQuiet gelesen, dass es möglich ist eine Wasserkühlung einzubauen, jedoch verstehe ich da trotzdem nicht so viel und welche Wakü auch gut ist.

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Vorschläge? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
TagForce5


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Servus

Bitte mal durchlesen

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html  WAKÜ-Guide

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html

Kannst dich auch etwas an meiner Signatur orientieren da ich auch ne Wasserkühlung im SilentBase800 habe.

Wenn du dich mit der Thematik noch nicht befasst hast solltest du dich damit erstmal auseinandersetzen.

Mfg


----------



## Noxxphox (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

öh gtaka auch unterwasser?
einfach aus wärmetechnischen gründen restliches sys?
auf was bist du aus? p/l oder leistung?
silent oder power?
übertaktest du?

n bissl präziser wäre echt nice


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Du kannst auch einfach mal ein Paar Komponenten Posten die du für richtig hälst und die ganzen Checker hier im Forum können dir dann sagen obs passt oder nicht.
Wichtig ist das du dich erstmal damit befasst.

Mfg


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Willst ne Kompakt WAKÜ oder ne erweiterbare?


----------



## Noxxphox (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

jup... aner wichtig wäre erstma was willst du alles kühlen?
4790k ok... aber auch das mainboard weil du es erwähnt hasz? wie siehts mit der grafikkarte aus?
festplatte und ram ev auch? (obwohl beider eigentlicch eher sinbefreit ist, meinernmeinung nach)

hör blos auf mit aio ...die dinger sind absoluter mist...eher n designtechnsiches gimmick als ordentliche köhlmeistung...hatte selbst eine und bin froh auf ordentlich wakü umgestiegen zu sekn

auserdem editiere pls beiträge...mods sehen doppelposts ungern


----------



## Arino (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Boah grausam. Ich würd den  Thread ja wirklich gern mit verfolgen aber was Noxx da für ne Schreibweise an den Tag legt kann ich nur mit Augenkrebs lesen.
Das mit der Schreibweise ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich hab heute ca 3 Posts von dir gelesen und man kann doch seine Texte dann lieber mal vorher durchlesen bevor man sowas abschickt..

btt: Ich überlege mir auch schon seit Jahren ne kleine Wakü zuzulegen um meine KompaktWakü mal auszutauschen, jedoch finde ich 400€ für solch eine Unternehmung irgendwie stark übertrieben.


----------



## TagForce5 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Servus Sebbi,

erstmal danke für deine hilfreiche Antwort! Hab mal etwas drüber gelesen und bin schon mal etwas schlauer.
Deine WaKü sieht schon mal ganz cool aus eigentlich, was hältst du von der Corsair H110? Würde die auch reinpassen in das Silent Base? Die 2 Radiatoren würde ich austauschen für 2x Silent Wings.

Ich möchte auch nur den i7 4790k übertakten. Keine Graka, usw.

Andere Hardware falls nützlich:
GPU: Palit Super Jetstream GTX 980
CPU: i7 4790k
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VII Ranger
Gehäuse: Silent Base 800
RAM: 16 GB Ballistix Series
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W

Preisklasse nicht höher als 150,00 € wenn möglich?


----------



## TagForce5 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*



Arino schrieb:


> Das mit der Schreibweise ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich hab heute ca 3 Posts von dir gelesen und man kann doch seine Texte dann lieber mal vorher durchlesen bevor man sowas abschickt..



Musst mal Noxxphox Status lesen, vielleicht weißt du dann etwas mehr.


----------



## Noxxphox (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

danke 
findes immer gut wenn leute signaturn lesen...^^

äh also 150 bekomst du keine echte wakü... und ich sags dir aus erffahrung das die aio kühlungen (kompaktwasserkühlungen) eher was für modder idt... sehen schick aus aber n guter luftkühler ist besser...und vor allem meiser... wen du nicht in eine echte wakü inbestieren willst dan him dir nen ordentlichen luftküler und gut is^^ ist nurn gut gemeinter rat 

auch an dich: pls beiträge editieren


----------



## TagForce5 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> auch an dich: pls beiträge editieren



Was meinst du damit genau?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Ich würde AIO auch nicht empfehlen. Sind nur laut teuer und unnötig.
Würde was zusammenbauen.
Schau mal hier vorbei.
Aquatuning Germany

Da gibts auch Komplettsets für die CPU mit denen man ne Wasserkühlung anfangen kann. Die kann man dann bei bedarf erweitern. Hab ich auch so gemacht.

Hab dieses Set oben im SilentBase 800 verbaut.

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 DDC/XT - Set | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Allerdings würde sich beim SilentBase 800 auch ein Externer Radiator anbieten da halt intern auch nicht so viel Platz für Radis ist. Ich hab jetzt 500mm² untergebracht und für mich reichts für CPU OC und Graka OC. 

@Noxxphox: Sorry wenn ich nicht editiert habe aber ich find dann wirds unübersichtlicher

MfG


----------



## TagForce5 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Danke für Eure ganzen Ratschläge. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal die Wasserkühlung von dir gekauft Sebbi. Diese soll ja auch laut Rezensionen gut sein und ins Silent Base passt sie ebenfalls.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Welche Wasserkühlung [Newbie in dem Gebiet]*

Alles klar. Falls was ist(fragen oder so) kannst mir ne PN schicken.


----------

